# Jones UMT vs. Yes Greats vs. Burton Custom Twin



## Snowkaat (Aug 11, 2017)

Reaching paralysis by analysis on these 3 boards and can't pull the trigger on which one to get on sale

Context: I've been snowboarding for about 10 years, with a definite focus up to now on looking for powder - either inbound or backcountry. I've started to loose interest in carving on groomers and looking for speed, however I really want to improve my freestyle skills where is my weak spot. I can take kickers of medium size np but really looking at improving ollies, riding switch, etc... to start having fun on groomers again and introduce more diversity & confidence in my style when going outbound. I'm not particularly attracted in spending hours in the park per se though. I ride mostly in Europe and West Coast (Whistler, Tahoe) 

My current set up is a Jones Solution Split and an old K2 TurboDream. I love the Jones for its flex & general stability, edge hold and float in powder. I have it big (162cm) since it's freeride oriented. While I've had the K2 for a while, when getting back on it now I actually hate the flat/ rocker profile for its floaty feeling. Definitely prefer a good old camber between the feet (the Camrock Jones profile is ideal for me)

Ended up on this shortlist as I'm looking for a camber/ camrock profile and mostly twin to help me progress in my freestyle. So probably something on the shorter side (~156) - I'm 5"9 and 165lbs

The 100% twin profile of the Greats and softer flex make me think it may be more suited for my purpose. But not sure if it'd make a real difference and I guess I can always center my stance on the UMT. Attracted to the UTM for its similar profile to my split, which should make it easy to transition from/ to on a day to day basis. But wondering if it'd not end up being too stiff/ directional for want I'm looking for. The Custom is the wildcard; throwing it in there as I've heard lots of good things about it

Anyone with experience of all or 2 of these boards and some good advice to provide? :nerd: Super appreciated in advance!!!! :smile:


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Owned the Custom Twin (when it was full camber) and rode a few Greats the past couple seasons. Both really fun boards and def fit the bill for what your looking to do. Both super fun in the park and carving/ripping around. The Custom Twin that I had was stiffer than the Greats, but not by much. Custom Twin is super fun and stable on jump lines esp. The Greats is fun all over, jumps & jibs. Can't go wrong with either. 

Maybe even consider the regular Custom? For a little more pow friendly compared to the above 2 twin decks, cos of its directional twin attribute.


----------



## Snowkaat (Aug 11, 2017)

Many thanks, GDimac! I'm super happy with my current set up (Solution) for pow days so decided to take that out of the equation. Did you ever notice any difference in edge hold between the 2? I watched couple of reviews complaining about the Custom on hard pack/ icy snow


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

You sure that's not the Flying V Custom?

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyamizio (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes greats because asymmetrical

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm gonna give you more options. Cause I can. And I want to.

Arbor Coda Camber, Ride Burnout, Lib HotKnife, Flow Whiteout, or a regular Custom Camber.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't think you want the Ultra Mountain Twin, that's going to be a bit overkill, you might like the regular mountain twin.


----------



## kiyamizio (Nov 20, 2016)

The ultra mountain Twin is probably too much, I think the yes greats of gnu riders choice would be an awesome choice

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I don't think you want the Ultra Mountain Twin, that's going to be a bit overkill, you might like the regular mountain twin.


Loll was wondering when you'd come and say that. You really don't like the Ultra version eh?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

GDimac said:


> Loll was wondering when you'd come and say that. You really don't like the Ultra version eh?


The Ultra is just an all-around worse board than the regular MT. The flex profile and stiffness just do not match the rest of the design at all. It might be a little more stable at high speeds but loses out in almost every other category (pop/jumps, buttering, pow float, jibs).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

GDimac said:


> Loll was wondering when you'd come and say that. You really don't like the Ultra version eh?


The 2018 is better but the fact that Jones makes around 500 of them kind of speaks volumes about the board. The guy that's going to buy the UMT is also the guy that's first chair to last call Saturday and Sunday while showing off his new BroDozer in the parking lot. The price tag alone should tell you who this is for.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Don't forget the Lago Double Barrel. And don't get paralysed, when you've got this much choice of great and very similar boards price and even graphics can play a part in the decision.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Nivek said:


> I'm gonna give you more options. Cause I can. And I want to.
> 
> Arbor Coda Camber, Ride Burnout, Lib HotKnife, Flow Whiteout, or a regular Custom Camber.


Yup, the Custom is timeless.

And OP, both had decent edge hold. My Custom Twin was full camber so that helped, the Greats was fine too. I ride mainly here in the east coast in Canada, where we ride hard-packed/icy conditions regularly; which is why it's often called the ice coast lol. 

But ya, can't go wrong with either choice in this situation. If your freestyle focus is mainly jumps, I'd personally say the Custom/CTwin. Good luck.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > Loll was wondering when you'd come and say that. You really don't like the Ultra version eh?
> ...





BurtonAvenger said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > Loll was wondering when you'd come and say that. You really don't like the Ultra version eh?
> ...


Hmmm, seems to be a common theme when talking bout the Ultra version. Esp hearing similar things from the both of you, who are some of the most knowledgeable dudes on here. Esp SG, who seems to know every damn spec and tech to a T loll.

Would this be a similar situation with the Burton Custom Mystery, where the ridic price tag doesn't seem to justify all the apparent advanced tech compared to the regular Custom?


----------



## Snowkaat (Aug 11, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> The Ultra is just an all-around worse board than the regular MT. The flex profile and stiffness just do not match the rest of the design at all. It might be a little more stable at high speeds but loses out in almost every other category (pop/jumps, buttering, pow float, jibs).


That's interesting feedback  The main reason I went towards the Ultra was that I can get it at a good discount while I haven't found the regular on sales haha

If looking at MT vs. a full twin (e.g. Greats or Custom), does the slightly directional profile would make any difference for my target usage?


----------



## Snowkaat (Aug 11, 2017)

Snow Hound said:


> You sure that's not the Flying V Custom?


Heard that about the camber one... wouldn't have been surprised about that on the Flying V given the rocker profile


----------



## Snowkaat (Aug 11, 2017)

Nivek said:


> Arbor Coda Camber, Ride Burnout, Lib HotKnife, Flow Whiteout, or a regular Custom Camber.


I discounted the Lib because of the C3BTX profile; not that keen on the rocker between the feet, and trying again something else/ new... 
For some reason, I always had a pre-conceived idea that Flow boards where a notch less qualitative than other brands - happy to be told otherwise 
Love the look of the Coda, and the Ride comes in 154W which could be a great fit... Do you have any experience with the latter?

Being a US 10 for boots and 165lbs, is it reasonable to consider a 154 for the custom or should I go bigger (156)?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

No, in my albeit limited, experience Flow's quality is up there with the best mass produced boards on the market. And they're usually a bit cheaper and ride really well which to my mind makes them some of the best value boards on the market.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

GDimac said:


> Hmmm, seems to be a common theme when talking bout the Ultra version. Esp hearing similar things from the both of you, who are some of the most knowledgeable dudes on here. Esp SG, who seems to know every damn spec and tech to a T loll.
> 
> Would this be a similar situation with the Burton Custom Mystery, where the ridic price tag doesn't seem to justify all the apparent advanced tech compared to the regular Custom?


Lets just say there's a reason you won't see the Custom Mystery in the lineup for 2018. Unless I didn't dig hard enough through the catalog. 



Snowkaat said:


> That's interesting feedback  The main reason I went towards the Ultra was that I can get it at a good discount while I haven't found the regular on sales haha
> 
> If looking at MT vs. a full twin (e.g. Greats or Custom), does the slightly directional profile would make any difference for my target usage?


Even with a discount the regular MT is still the better choice. It's more lively and not dead feeling. 



Snowkaat said:


> I discounted the Lib because of the C3BTX profile; not that keen on the rocker between the feet, and trying again something else/ new...
> For some reason, I always had a pre-conceived idea that Flow boards where a notch less qualitative than other brands - happy to be told otherwise
> Love the look of the Coda, and the Ride comes in 154W which could be a great fit... Do you have any experience with the latter?
> 
> Being a US 10 for boots and 165lbs, is it reasonable to consider a 154 for the custom or should I go bigger (156)?


C3's profile claims that it has a little bit of rocker between the feet, it's almost flat. It's essentially camber 2.0 and you won't notice that ever so subtle dip in it. 

Flows decks are super solid, I know the designer, I'd ride anything he builds from any of the brands he's worked for without question.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have the 156 The Greats. Good grip, and lots of pop when loading up out of a turn. Surprised the heck out of me the first time I really loaded up....:eyetwitch2:. Anyways, of my three boards, I rode my The Greats exclusively last season. It's that good.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Snowkaat said:


> I discounted the Lib because of the C3BTX profile; not that keen on the rocker between the feet, and trying again something else/ new...
> For some reason, I always had a pre-conceived idea that Flow boards where a notch less qualitative than other brands - happy to be told otherwise
> Love the look of the Coda, and the Ride comes in 154W which could be a great fit... Do you have any experience with the latter?
> 
> Being a US 10 for boots and 165lbs, is it reasonable to consider a 154 for the custom or should I go bigger (156)?


I'm 15lbs less than you and I'd ride the 56 personally.

Like BA said, I know the Flow engineer and would pretty much blindly ride anything he builds.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Snowkaat said:


> Being a US 10 for boots and 165lbs, is it reasonable to consider a 154 for the custom or should I go bigger (156)?


I too would go 156.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I am 5'8" and 175lbs. Size 9 Burton Ion(pretty decent footprint reduction) and ride a 156 The Greats.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

From what I've kept, the ones that seem like they would fit the bill for you are the Endeavor Live, Jones Mountain Twin and Rossignol One-Mag. The Hot Knife was one of my go-to boards last season; it's fun, but it doesn't sound to me like what you're looking for.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Lets just say there's a reason you won't see the Custom Mystery in the lineup for 2018. Unless I didn't dig hard enough through the catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just creepy!
8-----> o:
Pfft, doesn't surprise me though.


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

timmytard said:


> That's just creepy!
> 8-----> o:
> Pfft, doesn't surprise me though.
> 
> ...


How cute Neal found time from Internet pan handling and being a victim to form a response. Your uncle finally get you evicted yet?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Lets just say there's a reason you won't see the Custom Mystery in the lineup for 2018. Unless I didn't dig hard enough through the catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





timmytard said:


> BurtonAvenger said:
> 
> 
> > Lets just say there's a reason you won't see the Custom Mystery in the lineup for 2018. Unless I didn't dig hard enough through the catalog.
> ...


Deliberately falsifying quotes is a dick move and unethical/morally reprehensible.

If you want to make fun of or ridicule another poster then show or highlight the edit. Otherwise it is just misrepresentation.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I rode the bus Tom custom twin and the great last season. Both in 154cm. 

The custom twin I found was more more aggressive than the greats and REALLY stable at speed. Also much stiffer than the greats. 

The greats was wickedly fast edge to edge.


----------



## Snowkaat (Aug 11, 2017)

ek9max said:


> The custom twin I found was more more aggressive than the greats and REALLY stable at speed. Also much stiffer than the greats.
> 
> The greats was wickedly fast edge to edge.


That's consistent with everything I heard/ read, and the Custom being stiffer than the Greats. Thanks ek9max for the first hand feedback!!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

ek9max said:


> I rode the bus Tom custom twin and the great last season. Both in 154cm.
> 
> The custom twin I found was more more aggressive than the greats and REALLY stable at speed. Also much stiffer than the greats.
> 
> The greats was wickedly fast edge to edge.


On the money. And is why I loved riding the Custom Twin ... Just don't know about "riding the bus, Tom" loll.

Both great in their own way. Just one a little more aggressive than the other, but still ton of fun.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GDimac said:


> On the money. And is why I loved riding the Custom Twin ... Just don't know about "riding the bus, Tom" loll.
> 
> Both great in their own way. Just one a little more aggressive than the other, but still ton of fun.


Yeah I ride the train to work every day and not a big fan.

The Custom is fine though. I really liked the flex in it. For East coast, full camber is the way to go. My buddy has a Flying V and he really likes it here in le West, but he buys a board and rides it for like 8yrs...

I liked that Endeavor had the Live which had a similar flex than Custom but with the RCR profile. Now the Live is full camber, so not much different than the Custom.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > On the money. And is why I loved riding the Custom Twin ... Just don't know about "riding the bus, Tom" loll.
> ...


Loll dkm.

Hmmm, like the Custom now, eh? Just on principle, must try at some point to see with me own eyes ... or feet? lol.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GDimac said:


> Loll dkm.
> 
> Hmmm, like the Custom now, eh? Just on principle, must try at some point to see with me own eyes ... or feet? lol.


Yeah would be easy to arrange if you want to try any of their boards around here. Just have to kind of plan it. Probably easier to just buy one 

Also... train is definitely better than the bus.


----------



## Snowkaat (Aug 11, 2017)

Wanted to follow up on this. Thanks again everyone for the great feedback & advice - I pushed the trigger for a Greats 156 that just arrived!! Now just have to wait a few months.... ???


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats! Great board..


----------

